# Good Chicken



## Chef Munky (Apr 7, 2009)

Good Chicken

4 Large boneless chicken breasts
 (Mcnerd's Seasoned Croutons) http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/excalibur-9-dehydrator-56419-2.html

1 cup Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon paprika
2 teaspoon dried parsley flakes
dash of salt & pepper
1 stick of salted butter
3 tablespoons of lemon juice
2 cloves of fresh chopped garlic

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees

Crush the croutons into fine breadcrumbs.
Place them into a large bowl.
Add Parmesan,paprika,parsley flakes,salt & pepper to the breadcrumbs.Stir thoroughly.Set aside.

In a medium saucepan, on medium heat.Melt the butter,add the garlic and lemon juice. Reduce the heat to low.Simmer 5 minutes.
Remove from heat.

In a large oven safe baking dish 9x13.Add just enough vegetable oil to cover the bottom of it.About 1/4 cup.

Dredge the chicken breasts into the butter cover completely.Then dredge the breasts into the seasoned breadcrumbs,place into a large oil lined baking dish.
Drizzle the remaining butter over the top.

Bake @ 350 degree oven for 40 minutes or until the chicken is done,juices run clear,and the top is crispy.

Munky.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 8, 2009)

That recipe sounds really good Munky!  What kind of sides did you have?  I think roasted potatoes and corn would be the usual favorites.

Personally, I think Au Gratin potatoes and green beans, cooked with bacon, are great sides too.

If one can't find those croutons, I'm sure you can use regular croutons, can't you?


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 8, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> That recipe sounds really good Munky!  What kind of sides did you have?  I think roasted potatoes and corn would be the usual favorites.
> 
> Personally, I think Au Gratin potatoes and green beans, cooked with bacon, are great sides too.
> 
> If one can't find those croutons, I'm sure you can use regular croutons, can't you?



Your ideas sound terrific!  
I just made it for dinner,with twice baked potatoes.Veggies are good..
The recipe I modified.It would normally call for 1 box of croutons,I would have used Mrs Cubbison's Cheese and Garlic.It would be enough to coat 4 large chicken breasts.But after making Mcnerds Croutons,I was asked not to use the store bought next time..My boys are picky..

Mcnerd's Seasoned Croutons can be found in the canning section, Under Excalibur..page 2.It's a breeze to make.Well worth it for this recipe.
I knew I should have posted it here... 

Munky.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is the link to McNerd's crouton recipe - done in the oven, not a food dehydrator.


----------



## PeterAtwood (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Munky, I might try this tonight.


----------



## PeterAtwood (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright I did try it. Did the croutons up this afternoon and they came out pretty good. Then this evening I did the chicken. Naturally I did wing it a little bit but basically followed the recipe as stated. Cut the amounts in half...I baked the chicken breasts in a pair of nice Corning boats that we have so we each had our own portions.

Results: Not bad at all. My wife was not quite as enthusiastic as I was but she did like it. I think maybe I should have added a touch more lemon and gone a little heavier on the spices and garlic but all in all I was very pleased. The chicken was very moist and tender, not dried out at all and I was particularly happy about that part. Forty minutes was right on the money timewise. If I do it again I would probably hit the top under the broiler for a minute of two to encourage a touch more browning.  

Thanks again Munky!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for these recipes! I'm off tomorrow, so i'll make the croutons tomorrow afternoon and the rest in the evening. I've never made croutons before so it might be interesting. This sounds like a great recipe, i'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Apr 25, 2009)

It was YUMMMMMY! Definetly a keeper. Thanks Chef Munky!


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 22, 2009)

*"The chicken is cooked perfectly"*

Munky I made this recipe tonight and everyone really loved it! I used bread crumbs as I did not have croutons (or bread to make any with). And I subbed Herbs de Province (rosemary, fennel, thyme, savory, basil, tarragon, dill, oregano, lavender, chervil, marjoram) for the parsley...I know, quite the sub for parsley but I just didn't have it and I wanted to use something that wouldn't be too overpowering in any direction.  Otherwise, I followed it and it turned out great!

It worked perfectly for a quick supper with family and I served it with mashed potatoes and coleslaw. 

Thanks for this, I'll be making it again!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeni, I would have used the Herbes de Provence on purpose!

Just seeing this thread for the first time, and this recipe does sound VERY good.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm glad it all worked out.You just improved that recipe  Had you used seasoned breadcrumbs to begin with,and then added your own blend,would have been too much.Like you said overpowering.

I love the smell of it while it's cooking.Every time I make it,whether it's for my own family or friends,people can't wait to get to the table and eat.

It can be made ahead/cooked,and then frozen,reheated at 350 until hot.About 40 minutes.

*On a side note* A slice of Mozzarella cheese placed inside (slit) before you dredge it in the breadcrumbs,is awesome!  

I'm just sayin'.. 


Munky.


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2009)

We fix chicken like that, but use olive oil instead of melted butter to coat the chicken.


----------



## shalinee (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a very nice Chinese roast chicken to share. It's really good and easy. Just buy the bottled Char Siu sauce from Oriental supermarkets and pour onto the chicken thigh to marinate for at least 2 hours before baking. Goes great with plain rice or bread or even as wraps.




Check out more at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Super Fast Chinese Roasted Chicken

Cheers,
Shalinee


----------



## Arky (Aug 4, 2009)

I enjoy experimenting, and once in a while, something actually comes out edible. This time I made Chicken, Walnut, Raisin Salad. I'm just too lazy to go out and buy Honey, Pecan Chicken Salad, so I used what I had on hand.

*1 Chicken Breast, grilled on my George Foreman until done but still tender, and then diced.
*2 large stalks of celery, finely diced. (The high salt content of celery means those of us who are sodium conscious, won't need to add any additional salt.)
*1 cup (2 of the small boxes) of dried raisins that have been rehydrated with water in the refrigerator for at least 24 hours. (This is the sweetness that makes adding anything else, such as honey, pointless, and gives it a unique flavor - the true heart of the recipe!)
*1/2 cup diced onion.
*2 cloves (or 2 tsp.) diced garlic.
*2 cups diced (not shredded) lettuce.
*1/2-3/4 Cup (depending on how wet you like your chicken salad) Miracle Whip (or Mayonnaise). 
*1-1/2 tbls. mustard (the kind from the yellow btl.)
*1/4 Cup crushed walnuts (mine where the bottom of the bag, so I even threw in the crumbs.)

Mix everything together in one bowl, including a little of the raisin water. It's really just deconstructed H.P.C. Salad: Walnuts in place of Pecans, Reconstituted Raisins in place of Grapes, and the raisin water in place of Honey.

Next time I think I might even try adding shredded coconut or slivered almonds.


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 4, 2009)

That's more butter than I can get away with using all at once, but I'm inspired to make chicken with lemon, garlic, herbs, and butter! Thanks!


----------

